# ATF automatic transmission fluid



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can I use ATF for lubrication instances?
Plastic safe? Yes?
FOR steam engine drivers/linkages and such.
Thanks in advance
Regards,tr1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tr1 said:


> Can I use ATF for lubrication instances?
> Plastic safe? Yes?
> FOR steam engine drivers/linkages and such.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards,tr1


I asked John to start a new thread for you on this.

When you started you should have looked up top and clicked NEW THREAD then you would have started a new thread on this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got no request, but I'll move them anyway.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Refer to Post # 41 in this thread: 
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/#/topics/185872?page=4


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got no request, but I'll move them anyway.


It is the thought that counts. 
I must have forgot to follow up and shoot you a PM.:dunno:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if this thread is about using ATF or about moving a post.
Anyway, as for ATF in the model, not sure why you would go to that extent unless ATF is the only thing you have and you're 400 miles from the closest hobby shop.
There are other lubricants designed for the models that would be more effect. One of the properties of ATF is heat management. I doubt your model reaches dangerous heat levels while operating.
Check out Labelle lubricants. They can be ordered on-line and are sold in just about every hobby shop that sells model trains.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

D&J Railroad said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is about using ATF or about moving a post.


The original post (and several others) was made as a reply to a totally un-related thread, and was moved by a moderator into it's own appropriate thread, here.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn’t personally recommend using ATF on trains. Like Ken says, there are much better oils suited for the purpose of lubricating model trains. 

I guess if it was a last resort, it could be used, but I wouldn’t. 

Interesting topic though. 

Tom


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The new ATF is not as useful and I would not recommend its use. Older style (cheap) ATF works great for keeping the tracks clean. It does contain plastic safe lubricants. Still for actual model train lub, something specific for model trains might be safer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use it to revive postwar motors. It is handy for removing old grease. Keep it away from lettering and exterior designs. If you are spending more than 50 bucks on an engine consider a better oil. I like it because of the heavier weight. Grease can line old gears and I use it to clean up gears by just running them.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The Dexron* III Mercon type of ATF is a superior lubricant that has sheer resistant properties not available in typical hobby lubes. It's ability to withstand heat is immaterial and irrelevant.

Dexron III Mercon is safe for transmissions with plastic-cased sending units, and that is where it is used. It is also safe for hobby paints. I have inadvertently left smudges of ATF on some of my Pennsy tenders and was able to rub it off days later with no ill effect.

*I mistakenly added a T to my earlier post's spelling of Dexron.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I have been using Remoil applied with a toothpick to valve and running gears but thought air tool oil would be a worthy and cheaper alternative. But I am searching for something better (heavier) for drive gears. 

Remoil is said to evaporate over time and leave a "Teflon" finish on applied parts.


----------

